# Roland TD-20 V drums with Superior 2.0???



## Gameboypdc (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok i've owned a roland TD-20 drum kit for quite some time now ,but within the past year or so i've moved towards Toontrack products from Ez drummer now to Superior 2.0. What I am wondering is how do I setup my V drums properly with Superior 2.0? I have everything plugged in as it should with the midi from the brain to my audio interface. I am able to hit the individual drums and they make the proper sounds example: I hit the snare and it triggers the snare sound in the plugin. The problem is the volume of the kit is softer to the point where I can hear myself beating the mesh heads louder than the output of the plugin. My first assumption was velocity and when recording I can tell that if I strike the drums harder than I need to, the velocity stays the same as if I was gently to tap the drum. I noticed this problem right away and it became especially prominent to me when I was able to use a keyboard to trigger the drums and they became noticeably louder than the physical electronic drum kit was. Now some may say just raise the volume wheel up from default 0.0 and yes that makes them a little bit louder but when triggered by hand on the keyboard the sounds become piercing loud. So I know my vdrums should sound equal in volume to the keyboard at 0.0. I also know that using eq ..etc would maybe increase the volume ,but again the volume is perfect when using the keyboard at the default settings without eq. I believe the problem is a velocity issue ,but no matter what kind of search I do or settings I change in the vdrum brain or in my computer nothing seems to work. So this is why I come to you all, maybe someone here could help me resolve this problem so that I can finally fix this issue and go back to playing the drum kit instead of using a keyboard to program drums.

*please take note that I'm running all audio thru my PreSonus Firestudio Tube and out a pair Rokit 8'" and a KRK 10" sub with volume at half and balanced equally*

Thanks much!
Gus


----------

